# Hog Inlet/Cherry Grove



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Has anyone been fishing from the Cherry Grove landing pier at 53rd Ave in NMB? I was wondering if anyone had been there recently.....


----------



## MECrim (Jun 25, 2012)

Lived in Myrtle while in college and was just back there for a few days with some family 2 weeks ago. Fished the bridge at 53rd two mornings as tide was rising. I caught nothing but toads but did see a 17" flatty and a few other undersized ones. Saw a nice redfish lurking around the bridge for a couple mins too, but before I got my lines out. Used Mud's on carolina rig. 

Throw cast net off bridge for mullet. Grabbed my mud minnows from the bait place on Sea Mountain Hwy, not Eugene Platt's, and at least a 1/3 of them were belly up within 10 mins and all were very tiny. Good Luck


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

MECrim said:


> Lived in Myrtle while in college and was just back there for a few days with some family 2 weeks ago. Fished the bridge at 53rd two mornings as tide was rising. I caught nothing but toads but did see a 17" flatty and a few other undersized ones. Saw a nice redfish lurking around the bridge for a couple mins too, but before I got my lines out. Used Mud's on carolina rig.
> 
> Throw cast net off bridge for mullet. Grabbed my mud minnows from the bait place on Sea Mountain Hwy, not Eugene Platt's, and at least a 1/3 of them were belly up within 10 mins and all were very tiny. Good Luck


I'll actually probably fish with fiddlers and 2"-3" spots on a carolina rig with a 20" leader. The spots seem to be more readily able to avoid toadfish, but not the big flounder on that rig.


----------

